# My updated Mother's Day



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

The kids finally all got together through all the time zones and work schedules and figured out that they could give me my present at 5:30 today. I don't know who was more excited, me or them! 

So, 5:30 rolled around. They set up two laptops, so we could do video chats with both Seattle (pregnant daughter) and Germany (Air Force son). We seemed to be having a bit of trouble with the video from Germany freezing up, but since he could see me, he said to go ahead and open the present. The box was about the right size... I started tearing off the paper... a hand gripped my shoulder from behind and a familiar voice bellowed, "Happy Mother's Day, Mom!"

The box was a total decoy, but I am so happy to have my son home for the next 25 days! They totally got me with the fake video on Skype! 

So, back to saving my pennies for my iPad.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow! It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

That's just too too fabulous for words!  Congratulations!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Much better than an iPad!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

It gave me chills reading about your belated Mother's Day.  I'm sure that you are one extremely happy mother. Enjoy this special time with your son.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd take that any day over an iPad (says the mother whose son is about to go to Afghanistan for a year).

Who had time for an iPad right now?  Enjoy your son and be sure to cook all his favorite meals.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Wonderful story! =)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

That's an awesome story!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Who had time for an iPad right now? Enjoy your son and be sure to cook all his favorite meals.


Congratulations on your Mother's day MrTsMom! You can always get an iPad later but time spent with family is the _most_ precious gift of all! 

Best Wishes!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Now _that_ is one Mother's Day gift that you'll never forget. Enjoy your time with your son!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That is pretty darn sweet. I don't know how I'll live once my kids start moving out on me! (Not that that means they're welcome to stay . . . )


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Eeyore said:


> Congratulations on your Mother's day MrTsMom! You can always get an iPad later but time spent with family is the _most_ precious gift of all!
> 
> Best Wishes!


Perfectly stated! Happy Mothers Day, today....... and hopes of many more to come!

Best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, thanks for updating us. 
What a fabulous Mother's Day gift, you are very blessed to have such thoughtful, loving children;
And they worked so well together to pull this off.
Thanks for sharing this with us, just beautiful!!!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Aww, thats wonderful! Brought tears to my eyes! Enjoy your time with your son!


----------

